# Solvang, Marin vs Crater Lake ride scenic beauty and enjoyment.



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Has anyone had the opportunity to ride either the Solvang or Marin centuries and be able to make a comparison to the Crater Lake ride as far as beauty and ride enjoyment. Ive heard good things about Crater Lake and was just wondering. I have a freind that routinely says that the PNW totally out classes California when it comes visual experience and riding enjoyment. He raves that riding in the PNW is like a religious experience nearly each outting. Im like come on. Really?


----------



## Geezer (Feb 5, 2004)

I live in the vicinity of Solvang (23 miles away) and ride those same roads all the time. Last year my wife and I did the Crater Lake Century and thought the ride, scenery, people were all terrific. Solvang rides are flatter (still some good climbs) and many more people on the route. The Crater Lake route is much tougher. More climbing and greater descents. The food was good but the cobbler deserts were the best. 
My only concern revolved around weather. We live and ride near the coast so our weather is fairly moderate. 80 degrees is very warm to us. Last year when we arrived at Klamath Falls it was 104 degrees and there were several fires in the area. We wondered if we were tough enough to survive a ride in such conditions. We must have been living right because there was overnight rain that lasted until about 9 am. That was enough to cool the area down to coastal temperature level until late afternoon when we were on the descent.The rain also cleared the smoke out of the air. All in all it turned into a magical ride for us.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Crater Lake ranks as one of the geological wonders of the world. The ride is beautiful and if you have the time and means to do it you won't be disappointed.

I have road it 3 times and started on the west side at Diamond Lake Park. From there it is a short climb to the rim. On a hot day you would only be riding for about 3miles before you start climbing up to higher and cooler elevations.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I live in the NW at the base of Mount Rainier and think your observations are right on regarding these two centuries but, aren't you selling one of the great winter riding areas a little short (your area)?

I think enough of Santa Ynez/Solvang that I drive the 2200 mile round trip every month from January thru April for 10 days or so of riding. Few places offer climbs like Figueroa that can be done in the heart of the winter. Palmer, Drum, Cat and Tepusquet are all good shorter climbs that can be linked together as well. The Santa Ynez to Jalama out and back is another great ride.

I find the other riders to be friendly and always willing to help if you have a problem. The scenery starting in late January thru April is green and as spectacular as any winter area (non snow) in the country.

I hope you enjoy your home area in the winter as much as I do. It is about as good as it gets for winter climbers (admittedly the road conditions need some work on many of the descents).



Geezer said:


> I live in the vicinity of Solvang (23 miles away) and ride those same roads all the time. Last year my wife and I did the Crater Lake Century and thought the ride, scenery, people were all terrific. Solvang rides are flatter (still some good climbs) and many more people on the route. The Crater Lake route is much tougher. More climbing and greater descents. The food was good but the cobbler deserts were the best.
> My only concern revolved around weather. We live and ride near the coast so our weather is fairly moderate. 80 degrees is very warm to us. Last year when we arrived at Klamath Falls it was 104 degrees and there were several fires in the area. We wondered if we were tough enough to survive a ride in such conditions. We must have been living right because there was overnight rain that lasted until about 9 am. That was enough to cool the area down to coastal temperature level until late afternoon when we were on the descent.The rain also cleared the smoke out of the air. All in all it turned into a magical ride for us.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

SwiftSolo said:


> I live in the NW at the base of Mount Rainier and think your observations are right on regarding these two centuries but, aren't you selling one of the great winter riding areas a little short (your area)?
> 
> I think enough of Santa Ynez/Solvang that I drive the 2200 mile round trip every month from January thru April for 10 days or so of riding. Few places offer climbs like Figueroa that can be done in the heart of the winter. Palmer, Drum, Cat and Tepusquet are all good shorter climbs that can be linked together as well. The Santa Ynez to Jalama out and back is another great ride.
> 
> ...


Do I know you? Your description of the riding around Los Alamos matches mine from heading down to a week-long bike camp in the spring...


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Not sure,
I live in Puyallup and go down every month in the winter now. I usually take some friends (old guys like me mostly).


epicxt said:


> Do I know you? Your description of the riding around Los Alamos matches mine from heading down to a week-long bike camp in the spring...


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Ahh, I guess it's just a coincidence. I live in Seattle and head down for a week in the spring to get a jump on the road season. We probably know a lot of the same people. I'm on the Milstead/Stanley/PainCaveProductions team. 
That area rocks for early spring riding! I love Mt. Fig!


----------

